# Finding posts



## clarnibass (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi

There are two things I can't find now. Maybe someone knows how to do them.

First, in the advanced search I can't see a way to choose only some sub forums to search.

Second, I want to see all threads STARTED by a certain member, but can only find all posts from a certain member.

In this case I'm trying to find the thread about a Mark VI with headless pivot screws, if I remember started by abadcliche.

Thanks


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Not started by Abadcliche, but there's this:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...similar-to-Selmers-and-Yamahas-when-repairing

Google search works better than forum search.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Pete Hales over on the WOODWIND FORUM intimated that there are some inherent search function problems with this newest version of vBulletin that have yet to be corrected. 

I'm not sure if this is the root of the issues reported lately regarding searches, but it may be a factor.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I'm not sure if this is the root of the issues reported lately regarding searches, but it may be a factor.


Could be, but as clarnibass says, there is no longer a field to specify a certain forum/subforum to search in.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Try this procedure/method to obtain the search results you desire

From Forum main page, click on Advanced Search
Now, on the right of the page, about halfway down (depending on screen size) you'll find Search by Type, click on it
Now you're in a screen where you can specify search for for a specific Username and specify Find Posts or Threads started by User
Under Search in Forum(s) you are now presented with a much more comprehensive list of Threads you can specify to search in
Sort Results by gives you multiple ways to sort your search results, if so desired

Works for me. Hope it it works for you if I've understood the question correctly.


----------



## clarnibass (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Pete.

I found something.

I think it's possible to search on a specific sub forum by going to that sub forum and search there. This is a bit less comfortable but no big deal.

I still haven't found a way to see all posts started by a member. Is it possible? If not, I hope this will be.

However for this thread, I just realized that I HAVE found it in my searches. Actually one search narrowed it down to only three threads, this being one of them. But I was so sure it couldn't possibly be a thread called "_Barones and Mauriats..._" so I didn't even check if it was it. Pete, how did you find this was the correct thread?


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

In addition, in the Advanced Search/Search by Type page
Under Search in Forum(s) you can limit the search to a number of specific threads. All you need do is scroll to a particular Forum of interest. Highlight it by clicking on it. Now scroll down to another Forum. Hold down the Ctrl key and highlight this second Forum. Repeat process by holding down the Ctrl key and clicking on any number of Forums you are interested in limiting your search to.

This is a very common Windows function by which to make multiple selections in a drop down pick list window. Hope it helps.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

clarnibass said:


> Pete, how did you find this was the correct thread?


I just did a good old Google search


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have setup two bookmark links that make using SOTW easier.

The first one takes me directly to the forum and shows the posts with the newest ones first. It's much like the "New Post" button but I used this as a link to go to SOTW, so it's a one-click deal:

"]http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/search.php?do=getdaily"

The second bookmark shows me all threads that I have posted in. I used this to see who replied to my remarks and to keep the conversations going:

"http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?do=finduser&userid=23458&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1"

For this one, you will need to replace the user-id with your own.


----------



## WilboH (Jan 30, 2015)

I've had difficulties using the forum search as well, thanks for the tips gentleman.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

WilboH said:


> I've had difficulties using the forum search as well, thanks for the tips gentleman.


WilboH, Just a tip, but it might help if you read the dates on the threads you are posting on. You're bringing a lot of threads back up to the top that have not been relevant for over 8 years!


----------



## WilboH (Jan 30, 2015)

Nefertiti said:


> WilboH, Just a tip, but it might help if you read the dates on the threads you are posting on. You're bringing a lot of threads back up to the top that have not been relevant for over 8 years!


Anddddd now I feel like an idiot. Thanks for the heads-up, though!


----------

